# Cypripedium reginae in the garden



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2013)

So beautiful and delicate...my, my.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 9, 2013)

So very nice!!


----------



## JPMC (Jul 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful stand, and lovely photo.


----------



## chris20 (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Dido (Jul 10, 2013)

a nice clumb


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice bunch. What are they planted in?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2013)

They are in very rich organic soil. pH 6.8


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks, straight in the soil, no pot?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 11, 2013)

No pot at all! Straight in a the soil.


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 11, 2013)

CRAZY,CRAZY!!!!!! I was glad because ONE of mine flowered this year...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------

